# getting a stegadon next week



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I have decided, I am getting a stegadon next week, however, its one of the older metal models so I wont be fielding it as an anchient, I like the metal models better so.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Really, I like the old model ok. The new model is bigger and has a better howda. I think the stegadon looks better as well. The new one is alot more work to put together, that's for sure!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

well the main reason I like the metal model more is because its stronger so it wont break as easily.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Unless you're throwing your models at the wall, there's nothing wrong with plastic. In fact, it's lighter, looks better, easier to put together (even though more parts), and is usually cheaper to buy. 

If you're getting a great deal on the old one then go for it, but if it costs the same as the plastic one, you're getting ripped off. The plastics also seem to have a much better profit return in case you ever wanted to sell it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Also, I've found that plastics are actually stronger than the metals, and much easier to fix as well.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Wasabi said:


> Unless you're throwing your models at the wall, there's nothing wrong with plastic. In fact, it's lighter, looks better, easier to put together (even though more parts), and is usually cheaper to buy.
> 
> If you're getting a great deal on the old one then go for it, but if it costs the same as the plastic one, you're getting ripped off. The plastics also seem to have a much better profit return in case you ever wanted to sell it.


I am buying it for 20 dollars  so dont worry, I know what I am doing.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

i just bought a new plastic one myself, it hasnt arived yet but am realy looking forward to it.


----------

